# 1st Annual ArcheryTalk/DeerLab.com Trail Camera Photo Contest



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Welcome to the First Annual ArcheryTalk Trail Camera Photo Contest brought to you by DeerLab.com!*

The idea is simple. ArcheryTalk members will post their favorite trail camera pictures from the dates of April 1, 2014 through January 31st, 2015. The Archerytalk Administration will then select the top 10 photos from all submitted photos for a final vote. Once the top 10 submissions are chosen, a poll will be posted for ArcheryTalk members to vote on over a week long span. The top 5 entries will all take away great prizes.

UPDATE: The poll is LIVE http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2428415

*In order to participate in this contest, all members...*

1.) Must be in good standing on all forums. 
2.) Must not be a direct employee or affiliate of any of the sponsors donating prizes, as well as an Admin, Moderator, or otherwise affiliate of AT.
3.) Must be willing to provide AT staff with contact information including valid shipping address and contact number in the event you make the top 10 list.
4.) Must be at least 18 years of age.
5.) Submit a photo taken during the 2014/2015 Season.

*Entries MUST...*

1.) Belong to you. Submitting images you have stolen online, borrowed from a friend, etc. will warrant removal from the contest and possibly further consequences (temporary or permanent ban). Top 10 entries must be willing to cooperate with AT staff as we ensure you do, in fact, own the entries. This may include submitting additional photos with the same background, asked to submit photos from that location in the future, etc. If the photo does in fact belong to you, you have nothing to worry about.
2.) NOT be a photo of a trail camera photo. Please only upload the original trail camera photo.
3.) NOT be a still shot from a video nor will any videos be accepted.
4.) Be submitted by 7:00 EST January 31st, 2015. We will be very strict on this.

*Participants are allowed..*.

1.) No more than one entry per day from launch date until the end of January. Each entry is one single picture, or in the event a panoramic camera is used, no more than three combined images. Multiple entries with very similar subject/background are discouraged. If you have 5 greats shots of the same subject, choose one to enter. 
2.) To submit photos that do not contain deer/big bucks. A bald eagle swooping down to grab a rabbit is a great submission...this is not a big buck contest. Big racks don't hurt anything of course. We will be judging the image on its content, background, scenery, clarity, etc.

*Your entries will be immediately disqualified and removed if....*

1.) You are clearly trolling
2.) Contain captive animals
3.) Are altered in anyway (photo shop, HDR, enhanced..) An exception will be made in the event you are using a panoramic trail camera only. you may combine up to three images for one panoramic entry. 
4.) Are still shots, videos, or screen shots. 
5.) Are from previous years. Only 2014/2015 are allowed. 

*All members and participants must*

1.) Refrain from commenting anything in the submission thread. ONLY photos are allowed. Do not comment "Nice buck" or "great pic"... An exception will be made for a SHORT description of the picture if you wish. "Got this picture last week in a known bedding area" or "Been watching this buck for a few years" are OK examples. 

*Am I allowed to submit a photo from a Home Brew camera?*

Sure thing. Just be aware this may prompt additional questions from the staff as we investigate the legitimacy of the image if you make it to the top 10. 

*I want to submit an image from this year, but the time stamp is incorrect*

Feel free to submit anyway, knowing that we will require strong evidence that the image was indeed taken this year. Please note this in your submission. A correct time stamp is a major plus, and so is having your AT username in the stamp.

If you have any questions, find out about an entree that violates one or several of the rules, or have feedback please contact either myself, Beamen123, or Jennz1999. The three of us will be running this contest and keeping an eye on this. 

All rules and regulations, prizes, and sponsors are subject to change at any time. We reserve the right to remove any images we feel are in violation of any rules.

*Primary Sponsor*

Huge thanks goes to DeerLab.com for being the primary sponsor this year!

DeerLab.com's unique and user-friendly web-based app helps hunters understand patterns of specific animals at various camera locations and simplifies the previous laborious process of managing thousands of trail camera photos from numerous cameras and properties.

Compatible with every commercial and home brew trail camera and accessible from any computer, tablet or smart phone, DeerLab automatically synchronizes photos with comprehensive local weather data and allows hunters to easily filter photos by camera, date, weather conditions, specific deer, moon phase and more. In addition, DeerLab identifies which cameras are capturing specific deer, the time of day the deer are most active, and when they show up at a particular camera, helping the hunter identify when and where to hunt.









View all of DeerLab's features or try it with their 14-day, no credit card required, free trial


Here's a short video of how DeerLab can pattern deer:





Make sure to also follow DeerLab on Facebook, Twitter and Google+


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Prize Packages and our Trail Camera Contest Sponsors* 
Please note that all sponsors and prizes are subject to change at anytime without warning. 


*1st Place*
1 Annual DeerLab.com 'Buck' Plan which includes unlimited trail cameras, 50,000 saved photos, and Auto Weather Sync!
2014 Bushnell Trophy Cam HD MAX
2014 Bushnell Trophy Cam Solar Panel
12 Black Eagle Arrows
Pack of Slick Trick Broadheads
Vortex Binoculars w/ chest straps
$100 Lancaster Archery Supply Gift Card and Shooter Jersey
Predator Camo Adrenaline Jacket and Pants
Vapor Trail String and Cables
Vortex Hat


*2nd Place*
1 Annual DeerLab.com 'Buck' Plan
1 2014 Bushnell Trophy Cam HD
Bass and Bucks $100 Gift Card
Slick Trick Broadheads
Vortex Hat


*3rd Place*
1 Annual DeerLab.com 'Buck' Plan
Pack of choice of Grim Reaper Broadheads
Rip Cord Arrow rest
Vortex Hat


*4th Place*
1 Annual DeerLab.com 'Buck' Plan
Pack of Choice of Grim Reaper Broadheads
HillSide Custom Slings custom shark tooth wrist sling
Covert Decals
Vortex Hat


*5th Place*
1 Annual DeerLab.com 'Buck' Plan
BowAdx Gear
Vortex Hat


*RANDOM DRAWINGS* 
AT staff will be randomly selecting entries that could win some great Covert Prizes! 

Covert MP8!
Covert t-shirt
Hat from covert
2nd Amendment wrist bands from Vortex


*Sponsor List for the First Annual ArcheryTalk Trail Camera Photo Contest brought to you by DeerLab.com*

*DeerLab.com* - DeerLab’s trail camera software changes the way you view and manage trail cam photos. Say goodbye to folders and start saving time learning about your deer, turkey, etc!

*Black Eagle Arrows* - http://www.blackeaglearrows.com/ - Black Eagle Arrows was created with two very clear goals in mind. One was to offer the highest quality products. The second was to offer those products at the lowest cost possible. 

*Slick Trick* - http://www.slicktrick.net/ - These are an ArcheryTalk favorite! Slick Trick has teamed up with us to donate two packs of broadheads. Extremely sharp, accurate as a field tip!

*Vortex Optics* - http://www.vortexoptics.com/ - Vortex is another ArcheryTalk favorite and home of the V.I.P (Very Important Promise) Warranty. Unlimited Lifetime Warranty. Fully Transferable. No warranty card. No receipt needed... if you ever have a problem, no matter what, they WILL take care of you!

*Lancaster Archery* - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/ - Since 1983, Lancaster Archery Supply (LAS) has fueled the growth of archery by providing archery equipment to businesses, organizations and individuals worldwide. With the highest levels of integrity, technical expertise, and customer service, Lancaster Archery has earned respect as a leader in the industry.

*Predator Camo* - http://www.predatorcamo.com/ - Whether you are in the Rockies hunting elk, in the open country stalking prong horn or in the treestand hunting whitetail, Predator has the gear to improve your odds. 

*VaporTrail Archery* - http://www.vaportrailarchery.com/ - Vapor Trail Archery was founded in 1993 by a shooter frustrated with consistency and quality of the archery equipment available. The result? VaporTrail is now considered one of the top string makers in the world.

*Bass & Bucks* - http://www.bassandbucks.com/ - With a newly revamped website, Bass & Bucks of Wabash, Indiana has a TON in stock! Check them out for all your hunting needs! They offer brands such as Elite Archery, BowTech, Hoyt, Mathews, Mission, Scott, and Spot Hogg – just to name a few.

*Grim Reaper Broadheads* - http://grimreaperbroadheads.com/ - Grim Reaper Broadheads have been a personal favorite of mine for quite some time. New for 2014 Grim Reaper is excited to announce the Fatal Steel and Hybrid broadheads featuring solid stainless steel ferrule. Check them out!

*RipCord Arrow Rest* - http://ripcordarrowrest.com/index.php - One of the most popular drop away rests on the market RipCord is 100% made in the USA. RipCord doesn't believe in the "good, better, best" philosophy, instead they only make one grade....the best!

*HillSide Custom Slings* - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hillside-Custom-Slings-LLC/1418801661704744 - This guy is awesome! Custom made paracord rangefinder lanyards, bino lanyards, neck lanyards, bow wrist slings, survival bracelets, dog collars and key fobs. Very reasonably priced. [email protected]

*BowAdx* - http://bowadx.com/- BOWADX was established early in 2013. It has been a dream of Chad Davis (Founder) for several years. 2013 is the year it all came together, and the dream was put to thought, paper and then into action. Check out the site for some great apparel and accessories. 

*Covert* - http://covertscoutingcameras.com/ - One of the most commonly suggested trail camera companies on the Forum, Covert offers a camera for every need and budget. Take a look at some of these great examples of fantastic trail camera photos http://covertscoutingcameras.com/gallery/pats-pics/


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

The following are all example of what we are looking for. All images used with permission from the owner.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

here is one of many bear pics i will be adding..great contest,excited to see the pics from everybody...Grizz


----------



## BowhuntNH (Jun 22, 2012)

View attachment 2008705


NH public land


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

come and get me!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Unusual mineral lick visitor


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

"Family Time" July 12th 2014


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)

*deer pic*

a pic of some twins


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

Giving the bigger man respect...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

This bear was about 12-14 feet outside my Camp..My dog was going ballistic this night in Camp,i found out why next morning.....this was during Turkey season....Grizz


----------



## hav2hnt (Aug 29, 2013)

Big boy coming in to claim his territory


----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Doe and fawn from 17 July


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Three amigos


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

1 st pic


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Bachelor Group


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

2 nd pic


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Decent 5x5 I have my sights on this fall!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is my nephew sneaking into my honey hole 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

RingerCams Homebrew! August 1st 2014


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking at the deer feeder how-to-open instructions???
(camera date set wrong, should have been 07/21/2014)


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Brotherhood


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

"Milk on both lips"


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## dpr369 (Jul 9, 2005)

Keep on growin!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

*free range hawaiian axis stud*


----------



## Postless65 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mommas girl...


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Ninja Doe!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Feel free to caption! Haha


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

You looking at me?


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

" Start them young"


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Future is bright


----------



## PhersonShooter (Apr 30, 2013)

Got this bat a few times. Best one out of the bunch.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

"Give momma kisses"


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

"You sure I can eat this stuff"


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

Public land buck I'm watching.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## ppavolko (Dec 30, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

...


----------



## jake_ (Jan 3, 2012)

wood duck on a early surprise April snowstorm.


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## ppavolko (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Does a coyote [email protected]&$&?!? In the woods?


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's one of "Lucky"


----------



## Vabaseball10 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

....


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mangy fla coyote


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Osceola strutter


----------



## samadkins (Sep 13, 2012)

*bucks*


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## shedhtr (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

.....this is 1 of 2 big bears i have hitting my bait this summer,if he gives me a shot.I will be putting him on my wall....


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice bachelor group photo from the last check.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Dusty S (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

....


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

First droptine buck I've ever seen on public land.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Wassup


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## jake_ (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## wats (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Meet Jack Dup


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Here mine


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

You talken to me


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## wats (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## shedhtr (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

8 August 2014


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

no flash pic of a flash camera


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## wats (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## turkeyman91 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## turkeyman91 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

fawn ballet


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

Sony homebrew shot.


----------



## rabidrazorbacks (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Pokes_Bowhunter (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Twins


----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## buckhunt{R (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Chris269 (Jun 12, 2014)

Selfy


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## youngbuck711 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Just some hunting competition this year...waiting to pounce on birds landing at the feeder.


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## katman195 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## chadnienow1 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

A bird of prey and a game bird in the same photo. The hawk just missed a squirrel on the feeder leg which would have made the pic much sweeter. The turkey is in the background...


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

My camera had been bumped by a deer or raccoon. It was knocked left of center. It had previously been centered on the feeder; you can just make out the feeder leg in the top right. I guess I am glad it happened, because I really like this photo.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Arghh...They told me this coat was burr-free!


----------



## hardmanjd (Jul 23, 2014)

Doe steps over a rattlesnake!


----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

*Antelope scouting*

Not a huge buck but he posed nice for the camera..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice buck in the sunset


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Mulder (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## jyust002 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

This big bruiser showed up hours after I put the camera out.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## hokie2493 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

4 September 2014


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Doing a little sunbathing!


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

8 September 2014


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## mranderson (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

her clucks bring all the boys to the yard


----------



## Hellrazr (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*picture*

Shedding the velvet....


----------



## jhatch (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## ppavolko (Dec 30, 2013)

123


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

...


----------



## Rcollette (May 22, 2012)




----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

True Love


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

16 September 2014


----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BlackNite (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

17 September 2014


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## brussell82 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I named this one Ray Rice. He is suspended for at least the next 3 years.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Momma and her two babies at sunset (time and date way off)


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

We have some really great entries here - but deleting all the rule violations is getting tiring. Please read the rules before posting.

*Participants are allowed...

1.) No more than one entry per day from launch date until the end of January. Each entry is one single picture, or in the event a panoramic camera is used, no more than three combined images. Multiple entries with very similar subject/background are discouraged. If you have 5 greats shots of the same subject, choose one to enter. *


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

29 September 2014


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

8pt. Buck named "Doodle Tine" leads a 10pt. named "Mr. Crabs" who's silhouetted by another game camera on video mode in the background.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Best buck ever on our lease in North Central Pa.


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

feeding time


----------



## buckroar (Oct 15, 2012)

Had to laugh when I found this on my camera


----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

*This has been an active area*

nice bear


----------



## srodgers22 (Jun 3, 2014)

Moutrie d55 ir camera takin in the Black hills of SD

The sun was perfect on these Elk they were in this area for two day
and got over a thousand pics of them.


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Levi Madden (Oct 13, 2014)

Only booner on camera this year


----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

*nice buck*

A nice Oregon Antelope


----------



## nco22 (Oct 9, 2014)

One of a kind


----------



## nco22 (Oct 9, 2014)

One of a kind.


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

need a dance partner?


----------



## CMartini (Mar 24, 2011)

nap time


----------



## cla5675 (Nov 15, 2007)

My first entry.


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

13 October 2014


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Black Coyote


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Covert MP6 Black


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

17 October 2014


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

2013 Red 40


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

October 14'


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I ended getting this one.


----------



## perchman4 (Oct 23, 2014)

This doe has one messed up face


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)

Facing off


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Mulder (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Taking a break


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Nice Ohio buck


----------



## Chaz Kelley (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## cam1989 (Oct 14, 2014)

bownrut09 said:


> View attachment 2025449


awesome pic!!!


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## huntethic (Sep 18, 2012)

*Huntethic Submission 2*


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## huntethic (Sep 18, 2012)

*His Majesty*

13 pointer emerging from the corn


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Huge buck for our area.


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## AYue (Feb 20, 2009)

The stand off


----------



## Jterry81 (Dec 19, 2013)

Black Hills Brawl


----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

A nice night magical buck!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

love that September snow..


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey mom , do you ever feel like you're being watched?


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

The evening crowd


----------



## huntethic (Sep 18, 2012)

*Morning Grace*

Morning light spotted fawns


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## itsnlkthing (Nov 6, 2013)

*Two Bucks*


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Homebrew picture. I have 2 other photos of this little buck as well. Looks like he got in a fight with a bush.


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## AYue (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

incoming!! the duck


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Summer Roosevelt


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

You lookin at me?


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I got the winner. Brother n law checked cams today with his son. Came back n told me he saw a dandy as he stared him down. I grabbed my gear n headed to the woods. 90 min later he was on the ground! Lol


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Licking branch in mouth


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm Struttin' Here


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)

Old Split G2 Buck


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

An early season group hug...


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

bear pics


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Sulfire145 (Dec 7, 2012)

Cruisin' during the rut.


----------



## cla5675 (Nov 15, 2007)

The often heard of but rarely seen Racoon Cheerleading Pyramid!! I think even this little doe was surpised by it!!!


----------



## CapCityOutdoors (Nov 17, 2014)

Buck I call Realtree


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Covert MPE5


----------



## Dakota79 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dandy buck


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This picture is incredible! Random ques but is the any way you could email me a copy of it? I'd love to hang it in the man cave; I'll even give you credit for it if you want to share you name. Eithe way, great shot from the game cam


----------



## Bow Zone (Nov 20, 2014)

*mega typical 6x6 on cam. Ever seen a bigger typical on cam ?*

Date and time stamp is wrong, but i can prove this pic is from this year. This buck was harvested by one of our crew with his bow in september. A true monster buck.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s40 homebrew central Pa. 7/28/14


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S40 homebrew 7/13/14

Hummingbird


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Covert Illuminator


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## DannyBoy3 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S600 homebrew 10/5/14


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## bigwayne17 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

....


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## ppavolko (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Sulfire145 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s600 7/20/14


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

21 November 2014


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s40 9/24/14


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hawk gets a blue jay for lunch


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## winouspoint (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## XDMStranger (Jan 8, 2014)

Licking branch


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Buck walking to it's doom....

I shot him at 5:20 (clock was an hour behind)


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

S40 Homebrew 11/27/14


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bow Zone said:


> Date and time stamp is wrong, but i can prove this pic is from this year. This buck was harvested by one of our crew with his bow in september. A true monster buck.


Curious to hear your story. Pm Me Sometime I know all About this deer since day 1!!!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Killed this deer with few cam pics and scrape video. Public land


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s600 7/21/14


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 2099412


----------



## kseniuk (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S600 8/16/14


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

to follow my post #313's sequence....

I said the buck walked to it's doom..


----------



## rweyman (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## TnHuntaholic (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S600 10/4/14


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure what this is going to look like. Had to resize to get it on here. First time ever doing that.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

Trail cameras can be very versatile !


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes they can Don

Sony s40 7/12/14


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Bow Zone (Nov 20, 2014)

*fight*

trail cam contest entry


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## coyle311 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

i found this funny, not sure why


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S600 8/9/14


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

captured: 3-24-2014 at 1:28 pm
camera: Sony P41 homebrew trail cam
location: Middletown, NY


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)

Fly by


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

......


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

A buck we call Ron Jeremy. Let him walk this year, excited to see him next year.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

"Standoff"


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Jm1* (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBlazin44 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBlazin44 (Jul 24, 2013)

Duplicate sorry didnt mean to upload two got trigger happy on the button


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## srodgers22 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

WV trophy Lol


----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

A Nice looken Lady


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony S40 11/11/14


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

captured: 4-13-2014
camera : Nikon L11 homebrew trail cam
location: Middletown, NY


----------



## Ebaker538 (Nov 23, 2013)

Peek A Boo


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## MN Slick (Feb 10, 2003)




----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

Just a Creepin


----------



## Thwacked33 (Dec 15, 2014)

Who's gonna win?!


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

Walk through the woods...


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)




----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Please delete smaller picture. It will not let me


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Jm1* (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

Let's get it on


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

sony s600 5/27/14


----------



## srodgers22 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Whitebuck9481 (Jul 1, 2007)

What the Heck????


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

15 December 2014


----------



## Whitebuck9481 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

17 December 2014


----------



## Jm1* (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Blizzard doe


----------



## Whitebuck9481 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## SWMPBUCK (Oct 29, 2010)

Buck I ended up shooting dec 6


----------



## atte (Feb 11, 2012)

I was to cold to pull back on this doe with My bow.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

The one pig is like "strike a pose!"


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

The bucks are loving the new food plot in, the wife and I put in last winter. Can't wait to see the action in it next year, now that they're use to it..


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Babs9 (Dec 12, 2014)

checkin me out


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s40 10/16/14


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

Bullshooter said:


>


:teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

crazy eye


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MNhntr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

after shooting deer I waited a bit, checked arrow, marked blood trail with orange hat and went up to cabin for breakfast.
went down tracked deer, at 10:30 I was field dressing my deer 70 yards from the orange hat while this decent buck walked by


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Tyson29 (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a photo I captured a few weeks ago I believe my date and time were wrong on the camera! I thought this was pretty cool a Blue Jay flying off my corn pile with a kernel of corn in his mouth! What you guys think?


----------



## Tyson29 (Mar 11, 2013)

Lip Curlin! I love this deer cant wait to see what he turns into this year!


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

I think he is laughing at me...


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Must be something tasty under those ferns


----------



## korfre (Oct 31, 2014)

looks good tyson love u bro


----------



## korfre (Oct 31, 2014)

i like the bird that was sweet when we got that picture!!!!!!!!!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

turkeygirl said:


> View attachment 2138731


Perfectly! it simply masterpiece! :set1_applaud:


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

leap frog


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Just spreading my wings


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Standing Bear Pic*

Sorry the date/time on the camera was not set. I put this camera out the Saturday before the first day of archery season in PA. It defaults to 1/1/10, so the picture date reads 1/6/10 which means we got this guy on October 2nd (only three days before the PA archery season opener in my WMU). This pic was also taken on Public Land and State Game Lands. Sorry for the confusion on the date.


----------



## Huxtamillion (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Huxtamillion (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Did anyone win anything? Which picture?


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

vonfoust said:


> Did anyone win anything? Which picture?



A few more days to go, entries can still be made thru Jan 31st, 2015.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2295948


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## CAChip (Oct 14, 2009)

Close up


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Trail cam pic


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

Hawk


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

This one is cool


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Huxtamillion (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Maverick11 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cruel Mother Nature...3 days of pics of him like this


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBlazin44 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*sunset stroll!*

evening sunset stroll for this fine 3.5 MO buck


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*Muley jr.*

gotta love early October!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

:thumbs_up


iccyman001 said:


>


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*elderly bucks*

6 yr old and a 9 yr old sharing salt lick


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

My camera caught me while I was using my patent pending camo. In stores soon
this is the deer in post #458


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

24 December 2014


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*brutas*

up close with brutas


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Sony s600 11/4/14 12:26am


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*black skwerel*

black skwerel


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## monster raxx (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

date captured: 4-21-2014
game camera: homebrew / Panasonic FX48
setting location: Middletown, NY


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

skyhunter -------- Very nice photo :teeth: !


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Danyelfell (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

*first scrape*

very first scrape making:wink:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

The administration is going to vote and pick the top 10 pictures and post them for the membership to vote on early next week.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Poll is live!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2428415


----------

